# Fresh Pesto on everything



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Ok so I loved presto on everything and made with olive oil, is good for you, but is messy to make so after garlic ,parsley ,olive oil, sea salt is in my mason jar I blend it ,no mess .On a fresh Italian bread or French it makes for a great toast, roasted meats even salads, try it.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Something you can try, replace half the olive oil with melted butter then make a few loaves of fresh bread.

Thats a meal!


----------

